# What is this?



## Sage (Jan 29, 2007)

This was in myPrivate Messages?
Anyone else get this?
Rita 

*Please Help!* 
Dear Sir/Madam

We are a group of final year undergraduates from Nanyang Technological University (NTU), Singapore. Please accept our sincere apologies for using the forum as a platform in distributing surveys. 

As part of fulfilling our curriculum requirement, we are currently doing a research project on investigating the attitudes and opinions of members towards their virtual communities. Therefore, we require respondents who are presently involved in online communities and this is the only medium where we can contact virtual communities’ members. 

We are currently in our data process collection and would like to seek your assistance in completing our survey questionnaire. We believe the results of this exercise will enhance your experience in your virtual community in someway or another.

The success of our project will depend critically on the survey data collected. We sincerely urge you to take some time off your busy schedule in helping us complete the questionnaire. Your participation is *IMPORTANT* to us! However, this survey is not compulsory and you are not obliged in any way to attempt it should you prefer not to do so.

Please be assured that your identity will be kept anonymous. All information collected will be used solely for research purposes and kept strictly confidential. In addition, all survey data will be analyzed collectively and will not be individually scutinized.

It is our utmost pleasure to share our findings with you. Should you be interested in our research project and would like to receive a summary our preliminary survey results, kindly drop us an email at (link removed)  and we will respond to you as soon as possible.

Please click on this link to access our online survey questionnaire:
(link removed) 


Your assistance is greatly appreciated. Thank you for your participation!

Regards,
Huimin
Yahui
Zaherah


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 29, 2007)

when was it delivered?  did you check the date?  who was the sender? We had a problem with exactly the same PMs recently.  The member was banned, but give us the info on the date and sender asap!


----------



## Buck (Jan 29, 2007)

Rita,

Report this to the site admins.  It is a spammer who has been causing endless trouble.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2007)

Rita - I feel it's from awhile ago.  Yes, quite a few got it and in return the sender got the boot!


----------



## stargazer021 (Jan 29, 2007)

I got it also and deleted it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 30, 2007)

I LOVE Spam Sandwiches!


----------



## Caine (Jan 30, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I LOVE Spam Sandwiches!


 
Spam also goes great with that egg on your face!


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 31, 2007)

I received it and I deleted it right away.


----------

